# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  cd player

## billos1989

καλημερα.εχω ενα cd player μαρκας αγνωστης(sherwood) του οποιου εχει χαλασει η κεφαλη και δεν διαβαζει τιποτα.μπορω να την αντικαταστησω με μια οποιαδηποτε κεφαλη cd player η πρεπει να βρω της δικιας του μαρκας?ευχαριστω!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ok1gr

όχι! εκτός και αν είναι κατασκευεί oem από κάποια εταιρία που φτιάχνει για πολλές και βρείς  κάτι που να ταιριάζει! Αυτό βέβαια είναι λίγο δύσκολο! Καλύτερα να το πετάξεις! (Ένα καινούργιο cd player έχει 20Ε) Αν μιλάμε για φορητό! 30-40 Για φέτα!

----------


## nikoskourtis

Επειδη θεωρω τα cd-player αχρηστα πλεον  + ειναι αγνωστης μαρκας + ενα καινουριο αγνωστης μαρκας εχει 20 ευρω + ενα mp3 player ειναι πολυ φθηνο, εγω θα το πεταγα και θα αγοραζα φθηνο mp3 player αν μιλαμε για φορητο (οχι ακριβο γιατι σε 2 χρονια κι αυτο θα ειναι ξεπερασμενο). Αν μιλαμε για το σπιτι (φετα) τοτε θα επερνα ενα dvd player  με 30 ευρω (ή DIvX με 45) και σε ενα δισκακι dvd θα ειχα 70 ωρες μουσικης.

----------


## leosedf

Δοκίμασες να ρυθμίσεις την κεφαλή?
Πές ονομα μοντέλου ακριβώς

----------


## ok1gr

είσε σίγουρος ότι είναι η κεφαλή? Μήπως θέλει καθάρισμα? Μπας και είναι το μοτέρ γιατί αρκετές φορές χαλάει!

----------


## Giannis511

Φίλε bilio1989, κατ' αρχ'ην θα ήθελα να σου γνωστοποιήσω ότι η Sherwood είναι ένας από τους παλαιότερους άγγλους κατασκευαστές στο επίπεδο ήχου high-end. Επίσης το CD player, είναι φορητό ή κομμάτι κάποιου συγκροτήματος. Πάντως τα φορητά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Ντάξει δεν είναι και οτι καλύτερο φυσιολογικό είναι αφου ο κατασκευαστής προσπαθεί να ρίξει το κόστος.
Χτές μια φίλη μου έφερε ενα γιαπωνεζοκινέζικο CD/MP3 κλπ και του ρύθμισα την κεφαλή και είναι ΟΚ.Συνήθως μόνο απο αυτό πάσχουν.
Ακόμα και αν δεν γυρνάει ο κινητήρας κλπ είναι φυσιολογικό αφου δεν είναι ρυθμισμένο.

----------

